
Facebook is a 'parallel universe' of minisformation to deliver election to Trump - Balgair
https://boingboing.net/2020/08/31/facebook-is-a-parallel-unive.html
======
smsm42
Completely garbage article that presents mere existence of conservative people
and conservative press as some kind of grave threat to democracy. There are
random numbers presented without any context whatsoever (some article from
Breibat was shared this many times - is it a lot? How much articles from CNN
or New York Times are shared?), and others are presented as if doing a good
job on Facebook - like Shapiro apparently does - is something nefarious. And
then continues with statements with no evidence whatsoever like "It's no
secret that Zuckerberg is more concerned with conservative critics than
progressive ones" and murky conspiracy claims. Truly a piece of
conspirological garbage, which also advocates suppressing political speech for
the pure purpose of electoral gain - a clear violation of the First Amendment,
and since the call is directed at Democratic lawmakers (unlike most critique
of Facebook, which is not bound by the first amendment) - it advocates a
clearly unconstitutional and lawless action. I don't know who Rob Bechizza is,
but whoever he is, he'd better stick to reviewing new chocolate snacks on
Amazon and stay away from discussing adult things for a while.

------
mensetmanusman
It’s funny because those on the right would say that the left is living in a
‘parallel universe’ of ‘misinformation’

Not sure how we square this circle...

~~~
smsm42
Well, look at who is advocating that all "misinformation" from the other side
has to be banned and you should be prevented from reading anything disagreeing
with the party line - and you'll find someone who's definitely not wanting you
to stay informed and think for yourself.

